# Houston Livestock and Rodeo Show BBQ Cookoff



## Woodman1 (Mar 2, 2009)

I was priveledged to attend , and compete as a team member of The Texas BBQ Cooking Team at the Houstom Livestock and Rodeo Show last weekend. 
http://www.hlsr.com/et/bbqc/bbqc_t.aspx

I am also proud to say that some friends, Ronnie and Michelle Wade of Hill Country BBQ actually won! Uncle Bubba , these are the Blazin BBQ folks we know from Nelsonville. Bigwheel is good friends with them as well. This thing is HUGE! Most of the week was spent catering private parties in the TBBQ Rub booth. We ran a 10 hour buffet line for three straight days! They have some wierd rules on the cook-off that I still do not understand where you only enter in one category. You have to either win a "Go Texan" event, of basically "buy" your way in by spending $20K on a booth. There is a HUGE waiting list to get one by the way! I saw alot of folks there I know from some BBQ forums and drank alot of Tequila! It was a great time! Woodman


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 2, 2009)

sounds like a big time!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 2, 2009)

perhaps we should copy this over to the Blue Room for when Uncle Bubba shows up, knowing his fondness for that Texas crowd.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am certain Bubba will take it there himself. He is jealous, because I never call him! I spoke with Dave Klose and he remembers you two fondly!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 2, 2009)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I am certain Bubba will take it there himself. He is jealous, because I never call him! I spoke with Dave Klose and he remembers you two fondly!



Bubba more fondly than me I'm sure.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link Woody but where the hell are the PICS?


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Fondly sounds like another one of those code words.  :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Woodrow, you were in the company of livestock?


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds like they put you to work. Big Congrats to Ronnie and Michelle.

bigwheel


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 2, 2009)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> perhaps we should copy this over to the Blue Room for when Uncle Bubba shows up, knowing his fondness for that Texas crowd.



I don't have a problem with Texans.  I kind of like the way they do things down there actually...Texas Justice I believe is what they call it.  Now, if you are referring to a certain gathering of BBQers that like to form a circle and do unmentionable things to the person in the middle, mainly Woodman, I still can't say I don't like them...but they really should give the boy a squeegie sometime to clean himself up.  

I speak with Dave Klose quite often.   We may actually do a comp together...well, he'll be there...I'll cook. :roll:   He'll be the bartender.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, let me know on that one! I may drag along. The way my catering season is stacking up, I may have alot of free time!!! Hey, I'm playing at Scorcher's in Streetsboro next Saturday 03/14. You and Dallas ought to come out! Woody


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 3, 2009)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, let me know on that one! I may drag along. The way my catering season is stacking up, I may have alot of free time!!! Hey, I'm playing at Scorcher's in Streetsboro next Saturday 03/14. You and Dallas ought to come out! Woody



I'd take you up on that offer Dave but I'll be in Little Rock on the 14th.
Keep us posted on your future gigs.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Will do Dallas. We play there about once a month. Dave


----------

